
Media.ccc.de in Roku Channel Store - unwiredben
https://channelstore.roku.com/details/567876/media.ccc.de
======
sp332
Just some personal recommendations:

23C3: Body Hacking, Hacker Spaces, Mining AOL Search Queries

24C3: Design Noir, Dining Cryptographers, A Spotter's Guide to AACS Keys

25C3: Blinkenlights Stereoscope, Running Your Own GSM Network, Messing Around
with Garage Doors

26C3: Weaponizing Cultural Viruses, Playing with the Built City, Cybernetic
Cannibalism, Homewreckery

27C3: Data Analysis in Terabit Ethernet Traffic, Console Hacking 2010, A Short
Political History of Acoustics, OMG WTF PDF

...my archive has a hole in it here...

33C3: Edible Soft Robotics, Saving the World with (Vegan) Science

34C3: Free Electron Lasers
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16028723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16028723)

------
stevehawk
For us Americans that don't know anything about this: it seems that this is
done by the Chaos Computer Club[0], which runs the Chaos Communication
Congress[1] which is a sort of German DEFCON.

0 - [https://www.ccc.de/en](https://www.ccc.de/en) 1 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Congress](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Congress)

~~~
ronsor
I'd assume most people that know about HN know about the Chaos Computer Club.

~~~
stevehawk
Except I had literally never heard of them. And the only comments on this
topic (when I posted) were other people asking who they were and why this was
on HN.

~~~
yorwba
I wonder if you noticed any of these recent frontpage submissions and just
didn't associate them with the CCC:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=tr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=true&query=media.ccc.de%2Fv&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

~~~
stevehawk
I recognize those headlines. I don't believe I clicked a single one of them
though (if I did I likely closed it as soon as I saw it was a video). Not that
it matters. I opened this HN article wondering what it was all about.. saw
several others had already commented they had no idea what it was about.. so I
looked it up. And here we are.

------
HugoHobling
This content has been on [https://media.ccc.de/](https://media.ccc.de/) for
weeks, so there is no need to watch on the Roku store.

------
unwiredben
I'm the developer of this channel and am not directly associated with CCC; I
asked for permission to use their API to provide these videos for Roku users
and have been developing it off-and-on for a few months. I'm planning on
adding more conferences from their collection, but in order to meet the Roku
Direct Publisher requirements, I have to make some additional assets for each
event beyond what's provided on their site.

Code for my API parser and feed generator is at
[https://github.com/unwiredben/media.ccc.de-on-
roku](https://github.com/unwiredben/media.ccc.de-on-roku)

------
Arbalest
Roku is frequently derided for being spyware here, and CCC is full of privacy
aware hackers. I would have thought the crossover of people interested in CCC
and Roku TV subscribers would be fairly low.

~~~
mcny
> Roku is frequently derided for being spyware here, and CCC is full of
> privacy aware hackers. I would have thought the crossover of people
> interested in CCC and Roku TV subscribers would be fairly low.

fwiw, I had trouble watching one of the presentations linked here last week so
I went to YouTube and watched it there.

Evangelizing/educating is sort of like bank robbery I guess. There's like an
old joke where someone asked a famous bank robber why they robbed banks and
they said "because that's where the money is"... so maybe there maybe people
who don't know they are interested in CCC who they might be able to reach.

Looks like CCC has serious problems in its administration (they beat up
Vincent Canfield)
[https://twitter.com/gexcolo/status/1214261610338037761](https://twitter.com/gexcolo/status/1214261610338037761)
but imo that does not take away anything from the presenters/presentations.

~~~
jess-sch
> they beat up Vincent Canfield

They dragged him out because he refused to leave. He was being quite
aggressive and kept resisting.

Would it have been more appropriate to call the police? Sure. But I can
definitely see how they would feel threatened by him.

------
e40
Is the content is German or English? I assume the former, but want to check
before I (non-German speaker) install.

~~~
lhoff
The talks from the big Congress (yearly) are either in German or English. I'd
say the split is 50%. But most talks are translated ton English or German and
some are to other languages (French, Spanish, Russian). The translations are
done by volunteers during the talk so they might not be perfect.

~~~
yorwba
That doesn't guarantee this Roku channel will have those translations.

~~~
lhoff
Usually it's represented in different Videos. If they offer all videos, the
different language versions should be available.

~~~
sp332
This year at least, they're distributing them as a single video file with
multiple audio tracks. No idea how Roku handles that.

------
spenvo
how is this "top of HN" worthy? bot campaign?

~~~
colejohnson66
It gained 42 upvotes in an hour? The software puts low point value posts on
the front page if they’re garnered fast enough.

------
gwbas1c
Basic question: Why is this relevant? I've never heard of media.ccc.de, so
what's so interesting about it that, as soon as they have a Roku channel, it's
the top link at Hacker News?

I'm assuming that this organization is somehow controversial? Are they
streaming pirated content or something that's politically controversial?

~~~
mgbmtl
I was thinking the opposite: I have no idea what Roku is, but CCC talks are
often posted on HN. I guess two worlds collided somehow :)

For what it's worth, CCC organizes the "Chaos Communication Congress", which
is a fairly large tech/hacker conference, with over 15,000 participants
([https://events.ccc.de/congress/2019/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2019/wiki/index.php/Main_Page))

